# What do I use to remove oil filter?



## kRaZy GLI (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi I was wondering what to use to remove my oil filter to do an oil change on my mkv GLI
thanks in advance


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

36mm socket wrench


----------



## kRaZy GLI (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (kRaZy GLI)*

thanks are you sure?
I went to a local shop to do an oil change and they said they can't do it because it's a special tool to remove oil filter. 
?
Thanks again


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (kRaZy GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kRaZy GLI* »_thanks are you sure?
I went to a local shop to do an oil change and they said they can't do it because it's a special tool to remove oil filter. 
?
Thanks again

yes. in fact I did my oil change on Monday on my driveway
Check out the MKV forum FAQ/DIY thread


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (kRaZy GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kRaZy GLI* »_thanks are you sure?
I went to a local shop to do an oil change and they said they can't do it because it's a special tool to remove oil filter.

36mm socket is the "special" tool


----------



## kRaZy GLI (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks! Wow! note to self won't go back to that shop for a oil change.
I thought it would something a different torq screw or something (only meant for vw..) 
Thanks! Now I will be able to do it myself rather than paying over a 100.00 an oil change!


----------



## eurfast (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (kRaZy GLI)*

oil filter wrench...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
36mm socket is the "special" tool








 
I wouldnt recommend any one to buy one of those cap oil filter wrenches, most of them are plastic and will slip.
buy your self a slip over band type wrench or a band type that hooks to a ratchet.
I changed oil today on my cc , a piece of cake, I did it the way it told here in the forum and worked just fine. I did have a new crush washer for the oil plug but i didnt use it.
my next oc is a feebie at 10,000 miles , this one cost me 44$ with everything , not bad, eh?
my old eos had the belly pan with torque screws , needless i never changed that myself


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_ 
I wouldnt recommend any one to buy one of those cap oil filter wrenches, most of them are plastic and will slip.
buy your self a slip over band type wrench or a band type that hooks to a ratchet.


Don't know if your CC has the same oil filter housing as the GTI/GLI, but if it does then you'd understand that a 36mm socket fits perfectly on the hex-end of the housing. This is the way to do it.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
Don't know if your CC has the same oil filter housing as the GTI/GLI, but if it does then you'd understand that a 36mm socket fits perfectly on the hex-end of the housing. This is the way to do it. 

the CC has the same oil filter as the GTI/GLI --- the 08.5+ with the CCTA/CBFA.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (rickjaguar)*

Oh i bet your right about that rick, i see this is a more GTI room.
I was thinking cc had the same engine


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_Oh i bet your right about that rick, i see this is a more GTI room.
I was thinking cc had the same engine

It does have the same engine.
As I already stated, the cc has the same engine as the 08.5+ GTI/GLI


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

then use a strap type filter wrench, simple and grips ten times better than that plastic cap socket type


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_then use a strap type filter wrench, simple and grips ten times better than that plastic cap socket type 

they make metal ones also. I have on for my old TDI


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

yes there are metal ones, with the handle built right on it, they come in different sizes too, so make sure you doing get one thats too big.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What do I use to remove oil filter? (kRaZy GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kRaZy GLI* »_Hi I was wondering what to use to remove my oil filter to do an oil change on my mkv GLI
thanks in advance

I was going to say $50 and pay someone else!








If you can't figure this out on your own maybe it's not a good idea to do it yourself!


----------

